# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Personeel zorg neemt massaal ontslag - Arboplus.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=DAG_VWchY9gJ&imgurl=www.tvvonline.nl/wosimages/625_198.jpg width=80 height=40 alt="" border=1>
TVVonline
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Personeel zorg neemt massaal ontslag*
*Arboplus.nl - 1 uur geleden*
12-08-2008 - Steeds meer verpleegkundigen dienen hun ontslag in uit onvrede met de salariëring, het loopbaanperspectief en de hoge werkdruk. Een deel van deze mensen komt via de achterdeur weer terug in het ziekenhuis, met een hoger salaris. *...*
Personeelstekort ziekenhuis valt mee Volkskrant
Dialysepersoneel laat zich inhuren en wordt daardoor duurder NierNieuws.nl
TVVonline
*alle 5 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## kungfu888

China is home to a wide variety of arts and crafts throughout the whole world, such as pottery and porcelain. Only Shenhou city produced Jun porcelain was famed as: It's quality of fetus is sturdy; its mouldmaking is dignified and unsophisticated, graceful and elegant; its colour is gorgeous. It really one of the first leaders in porcelain of the world. Jun Porcelain is originated from Shenhou town, Yuzhou city, HeNan Province, and is one of five famous China Jun Porcelains. Which can be specialized in imperial palace, enjoy the honour of "a piece of art of peerless and unique beauty, its value was priceless" and "the gold is valuable but Jun Porcelain is not".It has a history that more than 1,000 years. It took its name from gu juntai of Yuzhou. It was set for use of emperor by Northern Song Emperor Huizong, imperial porcelain, precious porcelain only for royals. China is a world-famous ancient pottery country, and porcelain has become a symbol of Chinese culture.The five traditional porcelains of Song Dynasty is a symbol of Chinese culture. The Jun porcelain, which is the first of five porcelains, is continuous attracting the porcelain enthusiasts by its great impression and distinct artistic charm. www.junporcelain.net can lead you to the charming Jun porcelain world. Here you will find the information you are interested in and also you can buy them if you like. Easy click, making your life more enjoyable.www.junporcelain.net

----------

